# Oil price will reach $200 a barrel.



## jennifer18 (Jul 30, 2006)

Oil price will reach $200 a barrel.
Experts forecast the price of oil may reach $200 a barrel. And also Experts forecast the price of other commodities will reach new highs gold may reach $2000 per oz and silver may reach $200 per oz. I want to buy silver. I want to buy gold. And what effect will this have on the economy? And what effect will this have on individual like us?


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Invest in bicycles :lol:


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

jennifer18 said:


> Experts forecast the price


Experts who the hell are these experts, sound like hysteria.


----------



## NDTracer (Dec 15, 2005)

I would say that these experts are probably right. The part they are leaving out is it may be 100 years until this happens. That is like 5-10 times gold prices and more than double oil? Well maybe the oil isn't that far out since it has doubled in the last year or two. :evil:


----------

